# ASC vs Physician coding



## ncgirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Could someone please let me know that the ASC coding & the Physician coding should be exactly same on the same patient on the same scenario or not ? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## martnel (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, in a perfect world that would be the ideal situation, except for some modifiers.  If you have 2 different coders, it might not be the case, it should be though.  I often talk to the physicians coders on difficult cases, to make sure we have the same.


----------



## sphillips79 (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with martn, I also do the same thing


----------



## mbort (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Martn as well.  There are also some situations when the codes are different.  (IE 29881 w/29877, the physician would bill 29881 w/ g0289).  There will also be codes that can be captured on the ASC side but not on physician (ie implants).


----------



## ncgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

*Thanks So Much*

Thanks a lot everyone !!! I really appreciate your help. 

I do GI coding. I do both ASC and Physician simultaneouly. I always did both exactly same except ofcourse like you said with some change of modifiers. I just wanted to make sure that the cpt and icd 9 should always be the same
 or not according to the guidelines. Could you let me know some resources on the web please ?

Thanks again...


----------



## ssebikari (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a good article to this regard in the May 2008 issue of the coding edge margazine.


----------



## ncgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

*Thanks again..*

I remember there was an article about that, but forgot which coding magazine that was ! I got it. Thanks so much for letting me know.

Thanks once again...


----------

